# Some Cool Facts About Our Beloved Maryjane...



## Girlgonegreen (Nov 22, 2007)

Cannabis was first cultivated in China around 4000 B.C.
The original drafts of the Declaration of Independence were written on hemp paper.
One acre of hemp will produce as much paper as four acres of trees.
Hemp seed is nature's perfect food. The oil from hemp seeds has the highest percentage of essential fatty acidsand the lowest percentage of saturated fats.
In 1937, the Marijuana Tax Stamp prohibited the use, sale and cultivation of hemp/marijuana in the United States.
Five years later, during World War II, The U.S. Department of Agriculture released the film, _"Hemp For Victory," _which encouraged American farmers to grow hemp for the war effort.
In 1989, the DEA's own administrative law judge concluded that "marijuana is one of the safest, therapeutically active substances known to man."
Cannabis can be used as a medicine to treat nausea, pain and muscle spasms. It alleviates symptoms of glaucoma, multiple sclerosis, AIDS, migraines and other debilitating ailments.
Thirty-five states have passed legislation permitting medical use of marijuana.
Twelve Americans recieve prescribed marijuana from the U.S. government.
More than 400,000 Americans are arrested each year on marijuana charges.
More than 400,000 Americans die from diseases related to cigarette smoking each year. 
More than 150,000 Americans die of alcohol abuse each year. 
But in more than 10,000 years of usage, no one has ever died from marijuana


----------



## closet.cult (Nov 24, 2007)

hard to argue with facts. amazing that the government still can.


----------



## Fake Plastic Trees (Nov 24, 2007)

Nice summation there is a good 4 part series on the history of marijuana on youtube I watched it last week it was fab. Even stated the reason Napoleon marched on Russia was because Russia broke the treaty not to supply England with hemp, used for rope supplies in the Navy. Presenters looked a bit nutty though.


----------



## Dreadscale (Jan 8, 2008)

Nice info, but are you sure #9 is correct.
I believe 13 states have legal Medical Marijuana laws.


----------



## Inneedofbuds (Jan 8, 2008)

Dreadscale said:


> Nice info, but are you sure #9 is correct.
> I believe 13 states have legal Medical Marijuana laws.


i was thinking the same. 35 seems a little high.


----------



## Dreadscale (Jan 8, 2008)

Active State Medical Marijuana Programs
Alaska | California | Colorado | Hawaii | Maine | Maryland | Montana | Nevada | 
New Mexico | Oregon | Rhode Island | Vermont | Washington


----------



## SeNsI420StaR (Jan 12, 2008)

ummm maryland doesnt havent passed the medical marijuana law


----------



## Dreadscale (Jan 12, 2008)

Maryland - NORML
Maryland - NORML


----------

